# Christian Bowhunters of Ga hunting set-up 3-D shoot Aug. 27th



## p&y finally (Aug 16, 2016)

CBG is having our final shoot of the season on Saturday August 27.
4 classes, men, senior, women & youth.
Max 40yd men & senior max 30yd women and max 25yd for youth. We will have a mix of tree stand shots, ground blinds, "walk the ribbon" shots along with other wild n crazy shots ?
Located in Covington GA on Starrsville Plantation. 
www.faithweb.com for more info


----------



## abhunter (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm ready how about y'all


----------



## dirttracker84 (Aug 20, 2016)

Can you use rangefinders?


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 21, 2016)

dirttracker84 said:


> Can you use rangefinders?


If you shoot for fun you can do anything you want. If your shooting in a class to compete, it has to be a rangefinder class like known 45. I'm pretty sure this is a hunting shoot with hunting setups, field points and no lens or rangefinders. Heck, use range finders and just shoot for fun. It'll be a hoot with all kinds of cool shots.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 23, 2016)

Its almost here.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 26, 2016)

Come on down to CBG saturday and bring your hunting rig with field points. There will be some cool hunting type shots to get us ready for opening day. 

Directions......http://www.cbg.faithweb.com/custom2.html


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Aug 27, 2016)

Had a  great time as always! Good luck everyone this season!


----------

